# Making a vanilla bean noel mix



## newbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I see from WSP's site that their very popular vanilla bean noel is a mix of vanilla and musk. I just got a stock of FOs and don't necessarily want to buy more (okay, I WANT to buy more, but I know it's prudent to wait a while before spending another wad of money), so I'm wondering if anyone has found a good ratio of vanilla:musk to try. I have NG vanilla bean and also NG egyptian musk and plan to experiment, but if someone has found a ratio that is pretty good, I'd be glad to hear it.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 13, 2011)

WSPs Vanilla Noir says it is vanilla and musk too. They complete opposite ends of the spectrum when it comes to scents. Vanilla Bean Noel is sweet like cookies and cream while Vanilla Noir is dusty and sultry.

There is more to it than vanilla and musk I am afraid.

I am sure you will have a nice scent blending yours, but I don't think it would be anyathing like Vanilla Bean Noel.


----------



## newbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Yes, I know the fragrances are much more complex than just two scents, but I didn't know if anyone had found a good combo of those two types of FOs that they'd be willing to share. To be honest, I haven't smelled vanilla bean noel ever and couldn't find any of that in BBW when I was in there last. I was curious if my NGs could be combined in any way that approximated it. I don't have vanilla musk, just vanilla bean and then my egyptian musk. I guess I'm in for basic experimenting!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 13, 2011)

I actualy found it odd that 2 opposite scents had the same description. It makes it hard to buy scents online.


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 14, 2011)

A little off topic but I would love to make a vanilla based soap with vanilla bean through it think that would be a cool look :0)


----------



## agriffin (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm working on a vanilla bean soap right now.  I made some homemade vanilla and I want to see what it will do in soap.  I also want to use the vanilla beans.  Maybe dry out, grind up and use it for specs in soap.  Not sure....


----------

